# Galego: una lancha acabrada



## braxéen

Hola,
Estoy traduciendo una obra de teatro del castellano al francés que suecede en un pueblo de pescadores en Galicia. Alguien sabe lo que significa "lancha *acabrada*" (puede ser que tenga un origen gallego) en castellano ? Gracias por echarme un cable !!


----------



## Dentellière

braxéen said:


> Hola,
> Estoy traduciendo una obra de teatro del castellano al francés que suecede en un pueblo de pescadores en Galicia. Alguien sabe lo que significa "lancha *acabrada*" (puede ser que tenga un origen gallego) en castellano ? Gracias por echarme un cable !!


 

Es un poco difícil sin contexto, pero tal vez:

... _qui tangue_ ?


----------



## braxéen

Gracias, pues esta palabra aparecia en una indicacion de las cosas presentes en el escenario, te lo pongo todo:

Cuadro cuarto
(El almacén: sacos, redes, *una lancha acabrada*, un arado).
Escena I
(Antonio, Gabriel)
(Estan trenzando cuerdas y anasandolas)...


----------



## Dentellière

Entonces no es ese el significado, ya que, según el contexto, la lancha no está en movimiento.

Bienvenido a WR


----------



## XiaoRoel

Esto es una gamela acabrada, palabra original de Cunqueiro en referencia al pequeño cabestrante que lleva en el pico de la roda a proa. En el hueco que se ve en el plano vertical al extremo de la roda permite armar una pasteca, una pequeña cabra (cabria, o mejor cabrestante.


----------

